# Guitar Prices - Ibanez



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I always had a sneaking feeling that Ibanez prices are higher in Canada than the US despite the dollar difference. The example A George Benson GB10SE is $1300Us and $2040 Cdn. That is 1.57x difference. The current Cdn exchange rate is a $1.33 per US $1.00. For Comparison an Epiphone Elitist Casino is $2200 US and $3000 Cdn. That is 1.36x difference

Now it is not just the US/Cdn dollar difference. Three years ago I bought an Ibanez AM93 for $599. It is now $959. That is a 60% increase in price which is a combination of the dive in the dollar and an increase in prices that Ibanez charges in Canada it appears.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i been sayin that for years, and everyone said i was full of crap. i am, but i wasn't wrong. 
cue the guy who will soon come along and trot that weak-ass line about economy of scale. i ain't buying it, because it defies logic and leaves out several important factors.
truth is, as canadians, we get constantly ripped off up here and the government could care less.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> truth is, as canadians, we get constantly ripped off up here and the government could care less.


because it's a bigger chunk of tax that they get.
why would they care about us.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I always had a sneaking feeling that Ibanez prices are higher in Canada than the US despite the dollar difference. The example A George Benson GB10SE is $1300Us and $2040 Cdn. That is 1.57x difference. The current Cdn exchange rate is a $1.33 per US $1.00. For Comparison an Epiphone Elitist Casino is $2200 US and $3000 Cdn. That is 1.36x difference
> 
> Now it is not just the US/Cdn dollar difference. Three years ago I bought an Ibanez AM93 for $599. It is now $959. That is a 60% increase in price which is a combination of the dive in the dollar and an increase in prices that Ibanez charges in Canada it appears.


I have always found it's better to buy any Ibanez in the USA and have it shipped. I bought an AG-75 a number of years ago for $260.00 CDN. It was $500.00 in Canada. I sold it a few years later for $300.00. It is a no brainer. I have no problem supporting local business but I don't like being taken advantage of.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I noticed that as well.
The AR325's I bought a couple years ago for 699.00 are up to 869.00

A bottom of the barrel GAX is 399.00, up from 199 2 years ago


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've always thought Ibanez was run by a bunch of greedy corporate ducks. It's a good thing, cuz that's how you do business and make money and make your investors happy and pay your employees and be a successful duck. Good for Ibanez, bad for customers but luckily not me cuz I don't buy their stuff.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> because it's a bigger chunk of tax that they get.
> why would they care about us.


What do you realistically expect the government to do? They can't force a company to lower their prices. Companies will come up with a long list of why it costs more to do business in Canada (distribution, support blah, blah blah) to justify it. It's a known fact that companies price differently for different markets just because certain markets will bear higher prices and no other reason. Canada is one that is routinely priced higher for the same goods sold elsewhere just because they can.

It's a free market economy, if you want it to stop, vote with your wallet and don't buy Ibanez.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> because it's a bigger chunk of tax that they get.
> why would they care about us.



Manufacturers and retailers - the entities who set prices - do not get any of the tax money so it isn't in their interest to raise prices based on getting a bigger chunk in taxes.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I sold an AG95 two years ago for $450 plus shipping (no case). I was getting ready to move out west in a few months so something had to go. I saw someone on Kijiji today selling one for $800 with HSC. Said he paid $1200 for everything ( I'm assuming 5% tax too). So I checked the new price $999. Holy Crap. I got it basically unused in a trade about 3-4 years ago. S. I know these were $629 about 2+ years ago. Again almost 60% increase in price - about 25% was an increase of the price of the guitar in addition to exchange rate dive.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I sold an AG95 two years ago for $450 plus shipping (no case). I was getting ready to move out west in a few months so something had to go. I saw someone on Kijiji today selling one for $800 with HSC. Said he paid $1200 for everything ( I'm assuming 5% tax too). So I checked the new price $999. Holy Crap. I got it basically unused in a trade about 3-4 years ago. S. I know these were $629 about 2+ years ago. Again almost 60% increase in price - about 25% was an increase of the price of the guitar in addition to exchange rate dive.


I bought an SR500F about 3 years ago--the model is no longer made --but it was priced he same as the SR500--which has almost doubled in price--in fact not long after I bought it the price went up over $100...
I have an AF 95 I bought about 8 years ago (Where does the time go?)--at the time it was about the same price as the AG 95 (if not exactly the same)--it too was more expensive not long after I bought it--so if I buy a guitar--watch out--prices go up!

But it is crazy how much they cost new--although the used prices don't always go up the same way.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

You can't always assume the dealer is just trying to make a buck. Ibanez has a MAP policy in place that prevents dealers from advertising lower prices. If you see higher prices in Canada vs the US, it is only because Ibanez (or their Canadian distributor, depending on the agreement) has set the Canadian MAP higher than the converted US MAP.

I don't recall the margins are on their products, but it's worth asking a sales rep at a Canadian dealer if they'll match the US price. If the margins are workable, they'll probably do it without hesitation. You can't blame them for not even being allowed to publicly compete with the US prices.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

We have to realize that the larger the quantity purchased, the larger discount the distributor gets. And in the US these distributors sell approximately 10 times as many instruments as their Canadian counterparts. Then factor in lower duties, taxes and shipping costs with cheaper accommodation for retailers and you can determine why they pay less. In fact every cost incurred for importation is cheaper south of the border.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Krelf said:


> We have to realize that the larger the quantity purchased, the larger discount the distributor gets.


Not necessarily. We don't know how Ibanez structures their pricing. In fact, most music gear manufacturers (guitars, amps, effects, etc.) offer the same prices to distributors on both sides of the border.



> In fact every cost incurred for importation is cheaper south of the border.


This, however, is 100% fact! For most products sold in music stores, a Canadian retailer will have paid upwards of 10% more than a competing retailer on the US side to stock the same product.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> cue the guy who will soon come along and trot that weak-ass line about economy of scale. i ain't buying it, because it defies logic and leaves out several important factors.
> truth is, as canadians, we get constantly ripped off up here and the government could care less.





Krelf said:


> We have to realize that the larger the quantity purchased, the larger discount the distributor gets. And in the US these distributors sell approximately 10 times as many instruments as their Canadian counterparts. Then factor in lower duties, taxes and shipping costs with cheaper accommodation for retailers and you can determine why they pay less. In fact every cost incurred for importation is cheaper south of the border.


well, right on time, someone steps up just like i said they would. you guys should call me nostradamas, because i call this sort of thing all the time, with accuracy.



jbealsmusic said:


> Not necessarily. We don't know how Ibanez structures their pricing. In fact, most music gear manufacturers (guitars, amps, effects, etc.) offer the same prices to distributors on both sides of the border.
> 
> This, however, is 100% fact! For most products sold in music stores, a Canadian retailer will have paid upwards of 10% more than a competing retailer on the US side to stock the same product.


i can't speak for all of canada, just the places i have been to. but what i see is, canadians fall all over themselves to justify paying too much and getting shitty service. 
it's not economy of scale, and you can't blame it on import fees. most of what gets shipped across the border is never inspected at all. they go to bonded warehouses run by "trusted" shippers who do the paperwork in bulk forms. there aren't teams of inspectors looking through every box, or even 75% of the boxes. there aren't teams of people doing the paperwork involved, because it's not done per individual item unless it's shipped by a private citizen. 80% of canada's population lives within 200 miles of the border, so we can throw economy of scale right in the trash where it belongs. it doesn't apply when everything is close and concentrated to a small area. to top it off, you absolutely see canadian retailers treating customers far differently than they do in the states. folks can deny it all they want to, but i've been here 10 yrs, and lived there for 40. i see what i see.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Maybe all this is a good reason to buy domestic brands.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

when and for what arnt we gettin screwed on price wise ? nuttin i say


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The D-28 authentic I bought this past summer would have cost me a little over 10k with the taxes in from a Canadian retailer. I paid $6,800 Canadian to my door all in bought from a US retailer.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> well, right on time, someone steps up just like i said they would. you guys should call me nostradamas, because i call this sort of thing all the time, with accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the issue is with the distributorship model. Many products are imported through exclusive distributors so the economies of scale by being close to the border goes out the window. Product has to go through the Canadian distributor to get to retail. They set up their own sales channels, support etc so the end consumer can't take advantage of a larger network. Works better for companies, sucks for consumers. You buy a US <whatever> and have an issue, the Canadian deal/distributor tells you too bad because it's grey market.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i can't speak for all of canada, just the places i have been to. but what i see is, canadians fall all over themselves to justify paying too much and getting shitty service.


In the context of this thread, Ibanez (or their Canadian distributor) sets the minimum advertised price. The Canadian retailer's hands are tied unless the consumer walks in and unties them by negotiating a deal (like asking to match a US price for the same product). In essence, unless you walk in and ask for a deal on an Ibanez guitar, the retailer isn't even allowed to compete with the US prices. Is it really fair to blame the retailers for that?



> ...most of what gets shipped across the border is never inspected at all. they go to bonded warehouses run by "trusted" shippers who do the paperwork in bulk forms. there aren't teams of inspectors looking through every box, or even 75% of the boxes. there aren't teams of people doing the paperwork involved, because it's not done per individual item unless it's shipped by a private citizen. 80% of canada's population lives within 200 miles of the border...


None of that changes the fact that by the time a Canadian retailer has their hands on a product, it has cost them up to 10% more than it cost a comparable retailer in the US. You're not considering exclusive Canadian distribution rights, more expensive shipping fees to/from/within Canada, as well as a number of other factors.



> to top it off, you absolutely see canadian retailers treating customers far differently than they do in the states.


On the other hand, this is very interesting. Can you further explain your experiences or give some examples? Maybe you can help Canadian businesses improve their customer service.



Lord-Humongous said:


> Maybe all this is a good reason to buy domestic brands.


If only there were more domestic brands to buy. 



jimmy c g said:


> when and for what arnt we gettin screwed on price wise ? nuttin i say


Stuff made in Canada is cheaper in Canada than in the US. Godin guitars for example.



ZeroGravity said:


> Some of the issue is with the distributorship model. Many products are imported through exclusive distributors so the economies of scale by being close to the border goes out the window. Product has to go through the Canadian distributor to get to retail. They set up their own sales channels, support etc so the end consumer can't take advantage of a larger network. *Works better for companies, sucks for consumers.*


Depending on the product in question, sometimes it only benefits the distributor and sucks just as much for the retailer as it does for the consumer.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

cheaper dosnt mean affordable, I feel that producers have figured out we will pay what they ask and go for max profit as they tell us how much we are saving, and small retailers suffer as much as consumers in "lost sales". Im over 60 and and and suffer sticker shock on just about every product being sold.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I sold an AG95 two years ago for $450 plus shipping (no case). I was getting ready to move out west in a few months so something had to go. I saw someone on Kijiji today selling one for $800 with HSC. Said he paid $1200 for everything ( I'm assuming 5% tax too). So I checked the new price $999. Holy Crap. I got it basically unused in a trade about 3-4 years ago. S. I know these were $629 about 2+ years ago. Again almost 60% increase in price - about 25% was an increase of the price of the guitar in addition to exchange rate dive.


And still only $650.00 at MF or GC and you can get another 15% off almost anytime.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> Some of the issue is with the distributorship model. Many products are imported through exclusive distributors so the economies of scale by being close to the border goes out the window. Product has to go through the Canadian distributor to get to retail. They set up their own sales channels, support etc so the end consumer can't take advantage of a larger network. Works better for companies, sucks for consumers. You buy a US <whatever> and have an issue, the Canadian deal/distributor tells you too bad because it's grey market.



Yorkville (L&M) is the distributor for most products (Gibson being a prime example). Other retailers are not supposed to sell Gibsons for less than L&M does. Many might do so, but they are not supposed to.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> Yorkville (L&M) is the distributor for most products (Gibson being a prime example). Other retailers are not supposed to sell Gibsons for less than L&M does. Many might do so, but they are not supposed to.


You're absolutely correct. I should have said that we lose out on both economies of scale AND lack of competition because often there in only one authorized distributor for all of Canada.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> And still only $650.00 at MF or GC and you can get another 15% off almost anytime.


I assume this is in Canadian Funds. Also, I am a play before I buy person. I hate shipping and returning and refunds and all related things that are bad for my physical and mental health.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I assume this is in Canadian Funds. Also, I am a play before I buy person. I hate shipping and returning and refunds and all related things that are bad for my physical and mental health.


Nope. That's USD but it's still $250.00 cheaper after the exchange. And less than that because you are only paying tax on $552.00 (USD) so that's another $50.00 - 60.00 savings. To play before you buy can be expensive. especially when you're talking about an electric guitar that is mostly all machined on a CNC machine. 

PRS owners admitted in a video last year that there is no difference except for the fit and finish on custom guitars, so you're paying extra for nothing. That is everyone's prerogative.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Nope. That's USD but it's still $250.00 cheaper after the exchange. And less than that because you are only paying tax on $552.00 (USD) so that's another $50.00 - 60.00 savings. To play before you buy can be expensive. especially when you're talking about an electric guitar that is mostly all machined on a CNC machine.
> 
> PRS owners admitted in a video last year that there is no difference except for the fit and finish on custom guitars, so you're paying extra for nothing. That is everyone's prerogative.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you but I am CANADIAN and damned proud of it. I directly support Canadians instead of someone who is not in my country....which means I buy in Canada no matter how much money I can save by buying outside of this country. It doesn't really matter what the price of say my Jet King or my Talman were when they were new and what the price is now or what that price is in Orville or Sturgis or for that matter in Tashkent or Timbuktu. All that matters is what the price is when I walk into the local music store or on the local kijiji or for that matter if I go to a yard sale and pick up the guitar and play. If I like the guitar I'll pay an agreed price. 
@steady....how can play before you buy be expensive.....you pick up the guitar and play it, doesn't cost you a cent. And it doesn't matter how the guitar is made....by hand or by machine. It only costs money when you decide to buy it. 
@jimmy cg....quit comparing sticker prices then. I'm over 60 too and havn't worried about a sticker price for years and years and years. As far as single distributors go, up until two years ago the only distributor for new Harley's and their factory parts in Canada was Trev Deely who took over from his dad who also was the distributor of MG, Triumph cars and the like. 
@cheesy.....maybe it's just you who pays too much and gets shitty service. It's been quite a while since I was last in the good ol' us of a but for the most part once they found out I was Canadian service went thru the floor. I have yet to see a Canadian retailer turn down 'merican money and turn a customer away. 
Anyway, enough of this rant. Now I have to go buy some special tools so I can remove the headlights from my truck just to change the light bulbs. Hopefully Princess Auto has them and a manual.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I have yet to see a Canadian retailer turn down 'merican money and turn a customer away.


From what I've seen why would an American cross the border to shop here? Yeah there dollar is worth more but everything is cheaper there and they don't have to cart it back over the border.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I too buy in canada and my comments were suggesting there exits some out right price gauging going on, also There seems some irony in being so proudly canadian buying imports- just saying electraglide...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jbealsmusic said:


> In the context of this thread, Ibanez (or their Canadian distributor) sets the minimum advertised price. The Canadian retailer's hands are tied unless the consumer walks in and unties them by negotiating a deal (like asking to match a US price for the same product). In essence, unless you walk in and ask for a deal on an Ibanez guitar, the retailer isn't even allowed to compete with the US prices. Is it really fair to blame the retailers for that?
> 
> None of that changes the fact that by the time a Canadian retailer has their hands on a product, it has cost them up to 10% more than it cost a comparable retailer in the US. You're not considering exclusive Canadian distribution rights, more expensive shipping fees to/from/within Canada, as well as a number of other factors.
> 
> On the other hand, this is very interesting. Can you further explain your experiences or give some examples? Maybe you can help Canadian businesses improve their customer service.



i don't put it on the retailer as much as i do the gov't. there should be someone protecting the canadian consumer against blatant gouging. one can say what they will but at the end of the day these people want to sell product. if restrictions are put into place, the foreign businesses will fall into line, because they won't throw away that much in sales. 

what i put onto the retailers is shitty service. to be honest, i don't get it from music stores. i have been treated pretty well at all those places i have shopped. however, at grocery stores, and dept stores, and restaurants, that is not the case. they could care less if you are a satisfied customer, because your options are limited, and there are 10 people behind you willing to put up with the bs.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I appreciate prices stated in Canadian Funds. I know the current exchange rate is 1.3316 but I don't see why I have to make the conversion. We are not America Junior despite what the rest of the world (and a lot of Canadians) thinks.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Evil Double POST.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just check MF for an AG95 - DOES NOT SHIP TO CANADA - (Cdn funds would still be $911)


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I just check MF for an AG95 - DOES NOT SHIP TO CANADA - (Cdn funds would still be $911)


And there's another "issue". Because of distributorship rights and restrictions, often times this happens, that retailers cannot/will not ship to Canada. Even if you did get one or brought one back, you get no support, no warranty in Canada


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Another drawback for consumers with distributorship. Retailers across the border can't or won't ship as not to undercut Canadian pricing. Even if you did get one, you would get no warranty or support here. Depending on where one is, you can always have it shipped to a 3rd party, like UPS Store, and go pick it up yourself.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I just check MF for an AG95 - DOES NOT SHIP TO CANADA - (Cdn funds would still be $911)


No, I didn't think they did. But for those of us that can slip across the border or have another way to get things picked up and brought across, buying some products in the USA just makes economic sense.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> No, I didn't think they did. But for those of us that can slip across the border or have another way to get things picked up and brought across, buying some products in the USA just makes economic sense.


Well, I for one am not going to travel some 900+ f-ing km to Montana to pick up a guitar to save a few bucks on buying a guitar from from a big box online store in a foreign country that speaks English


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> No, I didn't think they did. But for those of us that can slip across the border or have another way to get things picked up and brought across, buying some products in the USA just makes economic sense.


@Steadfastly How many times have you saved money and been happy with the instrument after you've done this style of cross border shopping?


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> i can't speak for all of canada, just the places i have been to. but what i see is, canadians fall all over themselves to justify paying too much and getting shitty service.
> it's not economy of scale, and you can't blame it on import fees. most of what gets shipped across the border is never inspected at all. they go to bonded warehouses run by "trusted" shippers who do the paperwork in bulk forms. there aren't teams of inspectors looking through every box, or even 75% of the boxes. there aren't teams of people doing the paperwork involved, because it's not done per individual item unless it's shipped by a private citizen. 80% of canada's population lives within 200 miles of the border, so we can throw economy of scale right in the trash where it belongs. it doesn't apply when everything is close and concentrated to a small area. to top it off, you absolutely see canadian retailers treating customers far differently than they do in the states. folks can deny it all they want to, but i've been here 10 yrs, and lived there for 40. i see what i see.


We can start with bilingual packaging, instructions, and warranties. although some companies do produce multilingual copies. If the goods cross through two countries (i.e. consolidated with US destined guitars) they have to provide a "through bill of lading" or be imported in to the US first and apply for refunds of taxes submitted after departure. (Please note that offshore goods coming into the US do not qualify for NAFTA benefits) This costs extra brokerage and ties up funds. Then they incur overland freight charges enroute to Canada and subsequently undergo Canadian importation formalities as Canadian duty and taxes are levied and thus more brokerage fees are charged and possibly more warehousing, as goods rarely are released on the day they arrive. At this point additional freight is incurred to the wholesaler's warehouse. (These are costs that a Los Angeles importer would not incur)

However if the goods are shipped directly to Canada, they undergo only one clearance, but still incur the inland freight, duties, taxes, warehousing and brokerage fees. However, because it would be a smaller shipment than the one sent to through the US, these charges are prorated over a smaller number of instruments, so even if a quantity discount is not given to the American shipment, the pro-rated costs per guitar (other than ad valorum taxes) are going to be substantially higher when costing the Canadian items. And virtually every import procedure is more costly in Canada than in the US.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> From what I've seen why would an American cross the border to shop here? Yeah there dollar is worth more but everything is cheaper there and they don't have to cart it back over the border.


Tourists son. They're everywhere. On ski hills and in parks and it's probably still cheaper to have a kid here than in most states. They buy food and clothes and other stuff like that. And we take their money.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimmy c g said:


> I too buy in canada and my comments were suggesting there exits some out right price gauging going on, also There seems some irony in being so proudly canadian buying imports- just saying electraglide...


I buy in Canadian stores. I don't directly buy out of country.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> I buy in Canadian stores. I don't directly buy out of country.


Being as far north of the border as you are is more difficult to make it worthwhile economically.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

One way of importing an instrument without paying taxes is by using your tourist exemption. You are entitled to claim $800 (CDN) duty and tax free if you are out of Canada for 48 hours. If you have the time, why not go for an excursion across the border and see a few sites and enjoy a change of venue? If you take your spouse, she is also allowed $800, but it can't be combined to apply to the same item. But if you want to buy a case, she can claim it. If the guitar is over $800, you have to pay taxes only on the surplus amount. The first $300 over your exemption will be charged at a beneficial rate (note, if your wife plays guitar too, you _may_ convince the authorities to allow her to include it on her exemption, but it's a gray area, and she may even be asked to play a few notes - check with the border services people if you want to go that route)

So consider having a foray south and use the savings on the guitar and booze as a subsidy to your travel costs.

In summation this is what you get after 48 hours:

1. $800 CDN duty free each adult

2. The next $300 at a preferred rate

3. 40 oz cheap booze per adult and tobacco products.

And fill up your tank before crossing the border for more savings. If you buy a second hand guitar privately, ensure you get a bill of sale.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Krelf said:


> One way of importing an instrument without paying taxes is by using your tourist exemption. You are entitled to claim $800 (CDN) duty and tax free if you are out of Canada for 48 hours. If you have the time, why not go for an excursion across the border and see a few sites and enjoy a change of venue? If you take your spouse, she is also allowed $800, but it can't be combined to apply to the same item. But if you want to buy a case, she can claim it. If the guitar is over $800, you have to pay taxes only on the surplus amount. The first $300 over your exemption will be charged at a beneficial rate (note, if your wife plays guitar too, you _may_ convince the authorities to allow her to include it on her exemption, but it's a gray area, and she may even be asked to play a few notes - check with the border services people if you want to go that route)
> 
> So consider having a foray south and use the savings on the guitar and booze as a subsidy to your travel costs.
> 
> ...


The last time I was in the US there wasn't much worth getting--even non gear wise--I came back with a few t-shirts, a couple of books, that kind of thing.
It was still a fun trip--no problems there--I guess we stopped at the wrong places.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Being as far north of the border as you are is more difficult to make it worthwhile economically.


Distance has nothing to do with it. I've driven twice as far to buy bike parts and look at bikes....in Canada. And being worthwhile economically is on the low end of the scale. When I lived close to the border I still didn't drive across just to save a couple of bucks or drink their crappy beer.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

the crappy beer at least is cheap. Ive had 4 guitars sent from gruhn in nashville,2 from elderly in mich and even one from utah, some things just arnt easy to find in canada, really tho where we shop shouldnt cause animosity like who we vote for does....j


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

the crappy beer at least is cheap. Ive had 4 guitars sent from gruhn in nashville,2 from elderly in mich and even one from utah, some things just arnt easy to find in canada, really tho where we shop shouldnt cause animosity like who we vote for does....j


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Now it is not just the US/Cdn dollar difference. Three years ago I bought an Ibanez AM93 for $599. It is now $959. That is a 60% increase in price which is a combination of the dive in the dollar and an increase in prices that Ibanez charges in Canada it appears.


Man, you guys are snoozin'! No mention of the fact that Fender had the same price increase on their Standard line in the same time span? For shame.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> Man, you guys are snoozin'! No mention of the fact that Fender had the same price increase on their Standard line in the same time span? For shame.


I have my Fender and have not really been looking at the prices. I've acquired and sold two Ibanez guitars in the last 4 years so I noticed. But now that you mention it, I have noticed the prices of Squier Classic Vibe guitars have got a little absurd.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I have my Fender and have not really been looking at the prices. I've acquired and sold two Ibanez guitars in the last 4 years so I noticed. But now that you mention it, I have noticed the prices of Squier Classic Vibe guitars have got a little absurd.


when a standard strat costs over $1700, fender passed absurd a looooong time ago


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> when a standard strat costs over $1700, fender passed absurd a looooong time ago


I have never considered an American Strat, so I have never checked the prices.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I have never considered an American Strat, so I have never checked the prices.


they are nice though, and a pretty good buy used, to get one around 5-10 yrs old.


----------

